# fan trouble



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

im having some fan troubles .. sigh .. im looking for dark blue led lighted fans .. but i cant seem to find any .. i cant buy them online becuz they never show the lighted picture and they are always the wrong color when i buy them .. and i cant light them on in stores .. so please advice me in what fan has a dark blue led light ... looking for one very well thermal control .. and one for looks .. thnx


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

These glow under UV light 
http://store.yahoo.com/ocsystem/ocuvsen80coo.html
Hers a blue LED one but not shown glowing
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0181484

I believe this is the perfect one for you
http://www.watercooling.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=339&language=en


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i like the last one but the first one doesnt seem that dark ... i want dark dark ones .. but thnx for these fans ill look into buying them ..


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

can someone introduce me to some nice fan grill and also dark blue led lighted fans .. tat would be nice ..


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

please answer my questions from above .. but i have another one

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556041481.html

fan controller .. are these really necessary? meaning is it usefull?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Thats simple to answer:

1) does the noise from your fans get on your nerve ?
2) Nr. 1 + the fact that your airflow is good enough so you could reduce it a little and your case/ cpu still stay cool enough.

See i have 2x 120mm + 1x 80mm side + 2x 80mm PSU fans. My case stays about 3 degrees above room temperature so turning the fans down a little wont hurt. And thats exactly what i am doing now cause my PC is on my desk and i cant stand the noise.
So in my case points 1 and 2 are existing so for me a fan controller made sense. However i use a PCI slot controller because my case has a front door and there isnt enough room behind the door for controllers with knobs.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

ic very good point i think i will get one also

can someone introduce me to some nice cpu fans .. socket a 478 

thnx


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Depends on how much you can spend and what type of CPU u need to cool.

Anyways - i am a fan of the Thermalright heatsinks which you can combine with a fan of your choice.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i dont get what you mean by combining but i have a p4 2.4ghz .. im going to upgrade to 3.o or 3.2 ghz i wish .. ( is 3.2 even out yet? ) .. but still if im going to customize my whole computer then i need a new cpu fan also .. 

the one that flatliner has in mod contest thread (3 page) .. is really nice but that cpu fan doesnt fit my socket unfortunatly ...


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Thermalright makes heatsinks - not fans.
The heatsink is the "piece of metal" that sits on top of the CPU - you know depending on which one you have its made of aluminium or copper, has more or less fins, sometimes heatpipes etc.

Then you take a fan of the appropriate size (80, 90, 120mm) and put it on top of it. You can use an aluminium fan, led fan, uv fan - whatever fits your case mod.

I have the XP-90 - which holds 90mm fans. If you have the room you can use the XP-120 for 120mm fans. With a fan controller you can turn that down all the way and have a silent CPU fan that still cools 10 degrees better than the stock heatsink.
Thermalright products arent cheap but well worth it.

By the way - 3.2 P4s have been out a looong time. P4s are up to 3.8Ghz now - but not for socket 478 - in order to get a 3.6 or 3.8 you need Lga775.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hm ic


----------

